# How to Run more than one computers from a single cpu ????



## Mandeep Singh (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, This is Mandeep from India. Ya Plz anybuddy can tell me how to do that ??? This is very interesting question. And i want to implement it here in my lab. So Plz Help me You genius people out there....
OS can be Win98 or xp.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Im not sure thats possible.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

linux


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: How to run more than two computers from a single cpu ???*

Do you mean having 2 users using 2 keyboards, 2 mouses and 2 monitors on a single CPU computer at the same time ? It's possible, but if you want it for free you'll need to use Linux.

Your hardware will need to support the multiple monitors, keyboards and mouses. If your computer has 2 PS/2 and 2 USB ports or 4 USB ports you're fine for the mouses and keyboards, and you'll need either a multi-monitor video card or 2 video cards.

Be warned that not all programs will work on such a system if you're using XP. You'll be able to do office work, surf the web or watch videos but bigger apps may not work properly or make the system crash (it will be as if you were running two instances of the program on a single computer, not all programs support this).

- Paying third party softwares on XP (I couldn't find a free one) :
BeTwin
Applica
NComputing

- Free solutions using Linux :
Userful Free 2-User PC Multiplier : a free Linux Live CD.
The Linux Terminal Server Project

Here's an interesting link :
http://tech.yahoo.com/blog/null/24753


----------



## tinkusaini83 (Mar 4, 2009)

that a device that run multiple computer from single cpu 


more benifites 
1. save electricity
2. save time
3. save maintnance
4. no networking
5. no more lan cards

and many more benifites


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's far most cost effective to use cheap computers and network them, not to mention better performance.


----------

